# Jotul GF 400 DV pilot goes out, flamre is ghosting



## Phil Do's fire. (Apr 6, 2015)

I had two stove dealers look at this. They replaced gas valve and on second trip the burner. Light the pilot and stove will work. Main flame is ghosting according to last repair person. Pilot will go out overnight, any suggestions?


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 6, 2015)

Does the unit do this if the glass is off? If it doesn't, it's a venting issue.
Either the intake is blocked, or the exhaust is bleeding into the intake.
*WARNING: *Do *NOT* burn the unit with the glass removed for more than a few minutes.
CO is a colorless, odorless byproduct of gas combustion & can be *LETHAL*.


----------



## Heatsource (Apr 6, 2015)

definitely sounds like a venting issue...


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (Apr 7, 2015)

DAKSY said:


> Does the unit do this if the glass is off? If it doesn't, it's a venting issue.
> Either the intake is blocked, or the exhaust is bleeding into the intake.
> *WARNING: *Do *NOT* burn the unit with the glass removed for more than a few minutes.
> CO is a colorless, odorless byproduct of gas combustion & can be *LETHAL*.


I will remove the glass and try it. Thank you1


----------

